# Lost Vape Skar DNA75 Box Mod



## Nailedit77 (4/10/16)

The Lost Vape Skar DNA75 Box Mod is one of the newest box mods coming from Lost Vape! This box mod is powered by the Evolv DNA75 board! In addition, this box mod requires either a single high drain 18650 battery or 26650 battery for operation.

The Lost Vape Skar DNA75 Box Mod sports a unique and definitely eye appealing design! This device is constructed of die cast zinc alloy, making it durable and light! Lastly, the leather side inlays are replaceable, giving you customization options!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (4/10/16)

Honestly, can they just stop making mods, its detrimental to my wallet. i just bought a new mod last week, and now this beaut comes out

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## KlutcH (4/10/16)

And another thing added to the bucket list.. WHEN WILL IT STOP. Just take my money.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

